# Unlicensed texas handyman trying to kill people !



## JERRYMAC (Jun 16, 2009)

CHECK OUT THIS NEWS VIDEO POSTED 02/18/2010 ON HOUSTON NEWS 

STATIONS :thumbsup:

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/investigates/100217-unlicensed-repairman

I SAY TRYING TO KILL BECAUSE OF HIS ILLEGAL FURNACE REPAIRS :furious:


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice traffic report.


----------



## JERRYMAC (Jun 16, 2009)

*Unlicensed repairman*



SORRY THE WRONG LINK I HAVE CORRECTED THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dangling Wrangler (Jul 6, 2009)

OK. Let's say I want to bring that video to court, to help prove my case. 
I saw a man in a home, looking in a closet. That man was confronted, left the home, and drove away. 
Exactly what did this video "catch" the crook doing wrong?


Do I think this guy is a bootlegger? You bet I do. But the video proves absolutely nothing. 


I won't pass judgment on a three minute news clip. From ch. 26 at that.

Sorry.


----------



## plummen (Feb 18, 2010)

the guy needs to be beaten with his own tools! :furious: at the same time did these people not notice he didnt remove an old furnace or bring in a new one? :blink: smell natural gas from a cracked heat exchanger,thats a new one on me and ive been doing this a while


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

There's more to it than they are letting on...


----------



## richiemoe (Mar 19, 2010)

Indiana does not require any license for HVAC work. Where I live you have to register with the county, but that is it. So we end up with every Tom, Dick, and Harry working on furnaces. The funny thing is home inspectors have to be licensed through the state but they don't even have to inspect a furnace other than turn it on and say if it blows hot air or not.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 26, 2010)

*Faith in news clips*



JERRYMAC said:


> CHECK OUT THIS NEWS VIDEO POSTED 02/18/2010 ON HOUSTON NEWS
> 
> STATIONS :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Remember well, years ago a news clip showing a very good tech checking out a furnace. The news expert was an idiot the tech that got roasted was correct. The furnace was in poor condition, the motor was bad. News is slanted.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Dinosaur said:


> Remember well, years ago a news clip showing a very good tech checking out a furnace. The news expert was an idiot the tech that got roasted was correct. The furnace was in poor condition, the motor was bad. News is slanted.


We had one channel here that tried to put a sting on the most honest contractor I know and who is mando respected by other reputable contractors.

The station issued a correction on the allegations and a left handed apology to the affected contractor.

This station is more sensational in it's reporting than fact based and is dead last in the rating.

If our three other station run a piece on a hvac crook it's most likely on the money.


----------

